#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Ακύρωση  ΑΠΥ

## Koukos Nest

Έχουμε καταθέσει Άδεια για την οποία έχουν πληρωθεί Αμοιβές,ΤΕΕ,ΦΕΜ κτλ.
Θέλουμε να πάρουμε πίσω το Φάκελο της Αδείας , να ακυρώσουμε την ΑΠΥ και να επιστρέψουμε τα λεφτα στον ιδιοκτήτη. 

Ποια η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε για την ακύρωση της ΑΠΥ ώστε να μην ζητηθει επιπλεόν φόρος και να μην καταβληθεί το ΦΠΑ?

Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει σημασία αλλά στο ΦΕΜ που έχει πληρωθεί αναγράφεται ο αριθμός της ΑΠΥ

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα ! η Α.Π.Υ δεν μπορεί να ακυρωθεί !!!!!

Στην περίπτωση,  που έχει παρασχεθεί η υπηρεσία ή μέρος αυτής για συγκεκριμένο αντισυμβαλλόμενο και έχει εκδοθεί τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών και ο αντισυμβαλλόμενος είτε δεν αποδέχεται εκ των υστέρων την υπηρεσία, είτε για οποιοδήποτε λόγο αρνείται την καταβολή της σχετικής αμοιβής, δεν επιτρέπεται η έκδοση πιστωτικού τιμολογίου, αλλά οι ανωτέρω διαφορές ως αστικές κρίνονται από τα αρμόδια δικαστήρια δεδομένου ότι, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, η έκδοση του αρχικού τιμολογίου δεν συναρτάται με την είσπραξη ή όχι των σχετικών αμοιβών ή την αποδοχή ή όχι από τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο της υπηρεσίας που παρασχέθηκε αλλά αρκεί και μόνο το γεγονός ότι αυτή παρασχέθηκε.

----------

